# Moving To Spain



## TonyC (Apr 1, 2012)

Dear Expats,
This is my first Thread, Planning on moving to Spain from the US within the next 12 month, I'm thinking Costa Blanca, close to the water would be nice. I will be renting before i decide to buy.
If you've been in my place, what have you learned and experienced that you'd like to share with me, what are the pros and cons, what to avoid and what should i be ready for. I will not be looking for work, will eventually start my own business, I will be needing health coverage. 
Please share your wisdom. 
Tony


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Tony, there are a couple of threads covering Americans moving to Spain and have a wealth of information you can learn from.

You can do it but there are hoops to jump through, getting a work visa is difficult for non EU folk like yourself and there is a pretty stiff criteria if you just want to retire there such as proof of income.

I think the only way you can work here is if a company offers you a contract for a job a Spanish national cannot do, I may be wrong but I'm sure others will be along shortly.

As I'm sure you know the economy is in tatters just now with massive un-employment and house prices are dropping and will continue to drop so don't even contemplate buying a home. House prices down around 35% or more and predicted to drop about the same in the future, so unless your two beers short of a six pack, don't buy.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TonyC said:


> Dear Expats,
> This is my first Thread, Planning on moving to Spain from the US within the next 12 month, I'm thinking Costa Blanca, close to the water would be nice. I will be renting before i decide to buy.
> If you've been in my place, what have you learned and experienced that you'd like to share with me, what are the pros and cons, what to avoid and what should i be ready for. I will not be looking for work, will eventually start my own business, I will be needing health coverage.
> Please share your wisdom.
> Tony


:welcome:

yes, as bob_bob says, if as your flags indicate you are a US citizen, it won't be easy for you to move here to Spain

there are various visas, a visa with permission to work being one of them - & again, as bob_bob says, that is usually only possible if you are are transferred to Spain by your company or sponsored by a company in Spain - either way, sponsorship is the key

there are various links you should find useful here

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-forms-education-driving-tax-healthcare-animals-residency-visas-etc-2.html#post667630


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> Hi Tony, there are a couple of threads covering Americans moving to Spain and have a wealth of information you can learn from.
> 
> You can do it but there are hoops to jump through, getting a work visa is difficult for non EU folk like yourself and there is a pretty stiff criteria if you just want to retire there such as *proof of income.
> *
> ...


& don't forget, even EU citizens are having to show proof of income now in order to become resident here


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

You say you will not need to work which is good news. Getting a visa may be difficult but as hard if you aren't looking for a work visa which are almost impossible. You say you are going to start up a business eventually which could be good news especially if you plan on employing Spaniards. If that is so, get in with the Town Hall of wherever you plan to set up, make some friends there and then watch the barriers come tumbling down.....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> You say you will not need to work which is good news. Getting a visa may be difficult but as hard if you aren't looking for a work visa which are almost impossible. You say you are going to start up a business eventually which could be good news especially if you plan on employing Spaniards. If that is so, get in with the Town Hall of wherever you plan to set up, make some friends there and then *watch the barriers come tumbling down*.....


there is a 'self-employment & investment visa, apparently - someone posted a link to some info on it (it's one of the links on that one I posted earlier)

all visas have to be applied for in home country though - I'm pretty certain you can't come on one visa & change while here

the big problem really though, is that not all the consulates give out the same info - & often it's vague to put it mildly


----------



## TonyC (Apr 1, 2012)

I love all of your responses, and personally hoping to learn one thing from each response, which is my goal. 
Thrax, makes a point, start a business venture, hire Spaniards, and watch the barriers come down tumbling. I think this is true everywhere.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

TonyC said:


> I love all of your responses, and personally hoping to learn one thing from each response, which is my goal.
> Thrax, makes a point, start a business venture, hire Spaniards, and watch the barriers come down tumbling. I think this is true everywhere.


But, I'm not so sure you can do that.
First you have to get a visa to able you to get here, so that you can set up a business. I don't think you can have the business idea and hope that that will help you get a visa???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But, I'm not so sure you can do that.
> First you have to get a visa to able you to get here, so that you can set up a business. I don't think you can have the business idea and hope that that will help you get a visa???


that's what *I* said!!!

although you can invest in a business here before applying for a resident visa - it (applying for the visa) has to be done from the US..... and there's no guarantee you'd get it

what you _can't_ do is come over, start a business & _then_ apply for the visa - because without the work/investment visa you're not allowed to work..............


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

TonyC said:


> I love all of your responses, and personally hoping to learn one thing from each response, which is my goal.
> *Thrax, makes a point, start a business venture, hire Spaniards, and watch the barriers come down tumbling. I think this is true everywhere*.


Well, the theory is good for sure. However, Spain is in decline economically at the moment and my gestor told me the other day that 50% of Spains youngsters are now unemployed. If you can do it in that climate then you are a great businessman. Good luck 

As far as the area is concerned, well, I am in the Costa Blanca North and it is a nice area to live in. I don't regret moving here, and although I love other parts of Spain that I have visited, I'm glad I settled here.

I'm an ex businessman. If I had to come here to make a living tomorrow, then I probably wouldnt get on the plane


----------

